# Opinions on a couple laser levels



## PPRI (Oct 9, 2010)

So does anyone have the Bosch GLL3-80? Do you guys with the PLS 4 think that would suit my needs or would the PLS HVL 100 be a better buy?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

RowdyT said:


> I would have to measure but I would guess less than 3/16 at 40'. The HVl100 is defiantly an interior laser, but I did use it framing, siding and setting grade for the tubes on this project. Worked well. As far as the siding goes the laser is rated at 1/8 @ 60 so you could be within 1/16 at worst if you set it in the middle of your wall. You can see it on the shady side, but in the direct sun you'll have to use your detector to mark then pop lines.


You also have to remember those are the limits of how bad it can be. Usually they are much better. At 30' mine is spot on.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

another vote for the pls180:thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Am I suppose to see a laser line?


----------



## PPRI (Oct 9, 2010)

Don't you see it Leo? The barn in the back of Tom's picture is actually white.


----------



## sandshooter (Dec 30, 2012)

Leo G said:


> Am I suppose to see a laser line?


No, but for that application u can use a laser with a card reader


----------



## Craftmark (Jan 30, 2012)

PPRI said:


> So does anyone have the Bosch GLL3-80? Do you guys with the PLS 4 think that would suit my needs or would the PLS HVL 100 be a better buy?


I'd buy the Bosch. Would you rather have a 180 degree beam or 360 degree? I know a few guys that have the Bosch and they really like it.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Leo G said:


> Am I suppose to see a laser line?


detector inspector:whistling


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Craftmark said:


> I'd buy the Bosch. Would you rather have a 180 degree beam or 360 degree? I know a few guys that have the Bosch and they really like it.


pls has a 360 too i think


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Craftmark said:


> I'd buy the Bosch. Would you rather have a 180 degree beam or 360 degree? I know a few guys that have the Bosch and they really like it.


Stick the PLS 180 in a corner or up against the wall and you get a nearly 360. I do it all the time.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

zactly


----------



## D.S.I. (Jul 23, 2011)

So I caught a glimpse of this thread yesterday, I couldn't end the day without buying one. I should copy this onto the T. B. A. Thread. After much investigation I went with the Bosch GCL 25. Hard to pick these, every one has a feature you want. 


Lhttp://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B009AMDPR4,


----------



## Craftmark (Jan 30, 2012)

Leo G said:


> Stick the PLS 180 in a corner or up against the wall and you get a nearly 360. I do it all the time.


That's a good idea. I'd still buy the Bosch and add this pole. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001U89QH4/ref=mp_bxgy_p_dp_y?qid=1357053705&sr=8-1


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

i have two of these. best ever. the side dots work just fine for outside work. 
hilti pmc 46 the previous model that lock to prevent knocking out of wack. 

the only other I found better is the stablia lax200
http://www.stabila.com/main.taf?p=1,2,1,11 

but came out after i bought the hilti. hilti’s come in hard case tripod and all the bells and whistles. perfect all around and fits in tool belt pouch. you can lay out entire house in no time at all. 


http://www.us.hilti.com/holus/page/module/product/prca_rangedetail.jsf?lang=en&nodeId=-244628


----------



## 11678 (Jan 11, 2007)

Leo G said:


> Am I suppose to see a laser line?


You would if you wore these.....
http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DW0714-Laser-Enhancement-Glasses/dp/B00093DJ4M
:thumbup:


----------



## PPRI (Oct 9, 2010)

No one has really chimed in saying they own the Bosch GLL3-80. I'd really like to hear how sharp of a line it has. I read a couple reviews saying the line got pretty big at only 30 feet. 
I like what I've heard about the service from PLS but the HVL 100 is pretty expensive for a line laser.


----------



## jdeck (Nov 1, 2007)

Another vote for the PLS. I own a pls 180. 

When I was researching to buy 2 yrs ago. The PLS has much sharper lines than Bosch or DeWalt. I was looking at a Stabila and the PLS. Went with the PLS due to features. 

PLS is also at least assembled in USA something I like to see on tools.


----------



## lt142 (Dec 16, 2008)

PPRI said:


> No one has really chimed in saying they own the Bosch GLL3-80. I'd really like to hear how sharp of a line it has. I read a couple reviews saying the line got pretty big at only 30 feet.
> I like what I've heard about the service from PLS but the HVL 100 is pretty expensive for a line laser.


I have owned the Gll3-80 for about 4 months now and I used it about 7 times. I use it to install tiles,beams, walls, framing, kitchen cabinets, and ceiling furring straps. You name it, this thing can do just about everything. Our last project we did was a barn restoration, we installed 1x12 pine on 4 walls and this little laser saved us a lot of time. The furthest I went was 60' with the laser line being 1/8" and the laser lines are very clear. I don't think you can go wrong with either the PLS or the Bosch. The reason why I picked the Bosch at the time was because it had 360 degrees at any position. Good luck!


----------



## Pgfman (Dec 9, 2011)

I also have the gll3-80. That thing is awesome. Just used it last week to level a new fence from side to side. I just stuck the digging bar in the ground and used the magnet mount that comes with it. Then marked the line one each 4x4 as a level reference. Made everything quick and easy.


----------



## PPRI (Oct 9, 2010)

Ok I ordered the Bosch GLL3-80. We'll see how it is when it gets here.


----------

